# AKFF Photo Competition October 2012 Winner Announced



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to the October 2012 AKFF Photo Comp.

As always, entries will run until the end of the month, and winners will be decided by member's votes. This month's cutoff is 1st November 2012, and voting will commence shortly after. Your photograph needs to have been taken during the month of October 2012 only.

Rules refresher:
# Once everyone has entered their photos, I'll create a visual poll for eligible entries and members can select their TOP 3.
# The winner of the voting will win a prize from the AKFF prize kitty.
# You are permitted to enter multiple photos, but please if you are, ENTER EACH PHOTO AS A SEPARATE POST.
# Please supply a title, and a one line description of your photo, or a link to a trip report.
# Please don't use this competition as a marketing exercise to push your sponsor's product.
# Photos should be directly related to kayak fishing.

Other fine print:

# Only members with >50 posts AND 3 months membership will be eligible to enter the AKFF Photo Comp
# Members will only be eligible to win one prize in any 12 month period. Members can however enter as many photos in as many comps as they would like.

Say wigwam!


----------



## bigfishpete (May 22, 2012)

x


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

*USS GetSharkd*








No fish today so I played with a beaver instead


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Skinny water Bass - think he was hungry?










Cheers
Steve


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

The one that didn't get away - This photo I am entering on behalf of Waterboy71. Thanks mate for capturing the moment so well! 

Cheers Scotty


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Hope I made cutoff


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

October Photo Comp is voting folks, choose your top three.

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=57501


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Seeing as there are only 4 entries this month, I probably should have restricted votes to 2. No matter, we'll muddle on. You don't have to vote three times if you don't want to.

Vote now!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations to Waterboy71, a clear winner. Send me your details & we'll wind up the pigeon.

[edit] Arghh! Waterboy only has 16 posts - you've just crossed the streams mackayaker. That's it, you'll just have to accept the prize yourself. All complaints should be directed to Keza.


----------



## Waterboy71 (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice one Scotty - I think it was Sam's arm that got you over the line......... :lol:


----------

